# MA Civil Service Exam Personality Section (Police/Trooper)



## SIG1

I got a 95% on 2011 civil service exam and answered all strongly agree/disagree on the personality portion of the exam. Looking to see how others answered these question and how they scored. suggestions welcome...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

SIG1 said:


> I got a 95% on 2011 civil service exam and answered all strongly agree/disagree on the personality portion of the exam. Looking to see how others answered these question and how they scored. suggestions welcome...


I hate that section... And the work styles portion too. I'm certain those two sections lowered my score.


----------



## Auxofficer

I got a 94 and I am certain it was those two sections that lowered my score too... Not looking forward to that again


----------



## Guest

WTF is a "personality section"?


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> WTF is a "personality section"?












http://www.google.com/imgres?q=pers...=121&start=0&ndsp=39&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:108


----------



## Hush

I think I lost points there too. I tend to pick middle of the road answers, but have heard the strongly agree/disagree strategy...maybe ill give that a go next time around.


----------



## niteowl1970

I don't think it's fair that I'm on the personality test as an answer.


----------



## SPQR

For those of us that are already in law enforcement, this section is discriminatory....we no longer have enough personality to test.


----------



## 263FPD

SPQR said:


> For those of us that are already in law enforcement, this section is discriminatory....we no longer have enough personality to test.


It's a test to determine what personality the bosses can destroy.


----------



## nikc12

I also got a 95 the last go round and am certain that section was my downfall as well. Not quite sure how they can justify that being on the entrance exam to begin with. Psych exam later down the road, sure, but on an entrance exam "designed" to find the most qualified applicants?


----------



## 263FPD

nikc12 said:


> I also got a 95 the last go round and am certain that section was my downfall as well. Not quite sure how they can justify that being on the entrance exam to begin with. Psych exam later down the road, sure, but on an entrance exam "designed" to find the most qualified applicants?


I don't know the content of the current exams, but exams given back when I was trying to get on, were very simple. They were designed to separate the complete idiots from the pool of fair to excellent candidates. There were several test formats that included the personality questionnaire. BUPD used to use one. I can't recall the maker of that test, for one reason or another, McCann Associates keeps coming to me but that may be wrong.


----------



## Tuna

I got high marks on the Personality Disorder portion


----------



## 263FPD

Tuna said:


> I got high marks on the Personality Disorder portion


I bet. I bet I would too


----------



## Johnny Law

You know that song by Alice Cooper "No More Mr. Nice Guy"? He wrote that about me. Funny, because before I got on I actually WAS a nice guy.


----------



## Mwiggz36

I got a 98% and i answered all questions with a strongly disagree or a strongly agree. I might have answered one or two with a basic disagree and agree.


----------



## Guest

Fuck that....the test I was hired from was 100 questions, I got 99 correct, so I got a 99.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> Fuck that....the test I was hired from was 100 questions, I got 99 correct, so I got a 99.


Yah, I wish.

Now they ask how many times you've been late to work, or how many verbal arguments with coworkers you've had.


----------



## Auxofficer

Wish all tests were black and white like that Delta! It always seems to be a trick. Obviously they are looking for the truth but on the other hand the truth is not what they want. I always answer so that if I was ever asked again and the interviewer had my test to compare I would not jam myself up... So I tell the truth! 
I mean ... Did I do my homework in high school?! Why ask that!!! No I did not and who gives a fuck !! I was 16 and knew everything like all 16 year olds.. That doesn't mean that 10 -15 years later that is still your attitude and should make you less of a candidate... I'll spend the $100 and cross my fingers if its meant to be it won't pass me by( so I've heard)


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Yah, I wish.
> 
> Now they ask how many times you've been late to work, or how many verbal arguments with coworkers you've had.


Wow, I never would have been hired in that case.

Funny how I've been doing the job satisfactorily for 25 years anyway. It's not exactly quantum physics.


----------



## wb08

I answered the questions honestly and got a 99. Maybe honesty is the best policy?


----------



## Hush

Its the degree of opinion, thats at issue not honesty. As in maybe there is a difference between "agree" and "strongly agree"


----------



## USAF286

What if I have multiple personalities?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RZero

Is it paranoia or narcissism that whenever I'm watching a football game and the offensive line forms a huddle, I just *know* they're talking about me?


----------



## grn3charlie

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Yah, I wish.
> 
> Now they ask how many times you've been late to work, or how many verbal arguments with coworkers you've had.





Delta784 said:


> Wow, I never would have been hired in that case.
> 
> Funny how I've been doing the job satisfactorily for 25 years anyway. It's not exactly quantum physics.


That's a fucking bullshit question. I mean really. We are not fucking robots. Of course there is going to be an argument here and there. Even at that, what constitutes an argument can be quite subjective. I never understood how they can "grade" your personality. Whether you Stronlgy agree/Somewhat agree/Agree/Disagree/Somewhat disagree/Strongly disagree, you should have the opportunity to back up your answer. THAT is where your personality comes out!


----------



## SIG1

wb08 said:


> I answered the questions honestly and got a 99. Maybe honesty is the best policy?


so you didn't do all "strongly" agree/disagree


----------



## nikc12

grn3charlie said:


> That's a fucking bullshit question. I mean really. We not fucking robots. Of course there is going to be an argument here and there. Even at that, what constitutes an argument can be quite subjective. I never understood how they can "grade" your personality. Whether you Stronlgy agree/Somewhat agree/Agree/Disagree/Somewhat disagree/Strongly disagree, you should have the opportunity to back up your answer. THAT is where your personality comes out!


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Hush

That's the whoke thing, their questions aren't always black and white..., which is why I lean towards the middle or "unsure". I'm going to stick with the extremes next time.


----------



## Guest

Maybe they're just the fuck-fuck sections to see if, when you finally get to the aptitude portion, you answer "2+2=?" with "apples"


----------



## wb08

SIG1 said:


> so you didn't do all "strongly" agree/disagree


I read the questions and answered accordingly. Didn't think into the questions and try to figure out what "they want me to say."


----------



## Guest

wb08 said:


> I read the questions and answered accordingly. Didn't think into the questions and try to figure out what "they want me to say."


Good luck with the MMPI if you get that far...that's a 2-hour exercise in figuring out what they want you to say.


----------



## wb08

Delta784 said:


> Good luck with the MMPI if you get that far...that's a 2-hour exercise in figuring out what they want you to say.


My favorite were the questions with answers like "I want to kill my mother"


----------



## Guest

wb08 said:


> My favorite were the questions with answers like "I want to kill my mother"


The original MMPI had "I loved (past tense) my mother". My mother was alive the first time I took it, so I agonized over how to answer that. I eventually answered yes.


----------



## Johnny Law

I had a pounding migraine headache after taking the MMPI. I truly believe SATs are easier than that.


----------



## RZero

Just remember, if you take the Rorschach, not every image is 'boobs'. I found *that* one out the hard way.


----------



## Guest

RZero said:


> Just remember, if you take the Rorschach, not every image is 'boobs'. I found *that* one out the hard way.


A guy was administered the Rorschach by a psychologist; the first ink blot, he said "People having sex".

Second blot; "People having sex".

Third blot: "People having sex".

Fourth blot: "People having sex".

The psychologist stopped, and said "Mr. Smith, you seem to be pre-occupied with sex".

With an indignant look, the guy said "Me? You're the one with the dirty pictures".


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> The original MMPI had "I loved (past tense) my mother". My mother was alive the first time I took it, so I agonized over how to answer that. I eventually answered yes.


Pre-warning: I can't accurately remember what I had for lunch yesterday.

I thought there was a similar question in the MMPI II. I recall something past-tense that I was was "wtf"ing about....

Edit: Nevermind. I recall. It was the "do you hear voices other people can't" question I couldn't figure out how to answer....

lol


----------



## sean37

obscure movie reference:
Movie called "The Doctor" or something similiar to that with Richard Pryor. He is trying to plead insanity and is given the ink blot test. He start pretending to masturbate knocking under the table , licking the ink blots and saying "grandma? grandma!.....can I keep this one doc?" haha. stupid movie, hilarious scene though.


----------



## sean37

And regarding on how to answer the strongly agree/disagree. If I remember correctly that is how the test was given for MSP in 2000. I answered alot "in between, agree, disagree for some" and scored a 71. Stayed with strongly agree/disagree after that. 2007 scored the "band 10", scored 100 in 2009. For what it is worth.

I answered honestly but in looking back I guess I thought the questions through too much in 2000. Example questioning being "Do you like to work with the door closed"? 1. That could be seen as anti-social; or 2. That could be seen as wanting to stay focused. There were alot of question like that in which thought there were no correct answer so used "in between". End of the day, dont think the questions through too much and just be honest.


----------



## SIG1

*Strongly Disagree,Disagree,Unsure,Agree,Strongly Agree*​1.I set goals and strive to achieve them​2.I prefer to work alone​3.I take times to think about why people do things​4.I find myself taking control of group situations​5.I find that it is not necessary to have all of the facts before making a decision​6.Insults dont bother me​7.I enjoy social gatherings​8.I am always late for appointments​9.I avoid taking risks​10.I like playing team games​11.I find it easy to quickly forgive and forget​12.I take life as it comes rather than having my life mapped out​13.I explore all avenues before committing to solutions of problems​14,I rely on my own experiences rather thantried and tested methods​15.it is advantages to search for new methods to old problems​16.I keep things flexible rather than making firm decisions​17.I am uncomfortable following petty rules and regulations​18.I experiment rather than follow a structured approach​19.Expermentation and veriety are preferred to detailed planning​20.In a debate I find it easy to appreciate both sides of the argument​21.I speculate about various options rather than making an immediate decision​22.Making changes is preferable to sticking rigidly to a strict routine​23.Flexibility is more importnant then strict adherence to est. rules​24.I am always seeking new experiences​25.I am more comfortable when keepin my options open, rather than comitting to a firm decision.​


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Realizing I have to take that effin' test... again... with all those jackass questions, makes me so angry.


----------



## Guest

Holy shit..........talk about a minefield.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Delta784 said:


> The original MMPI had "I loved (past tense) my mother". My mother was alive the first time I took it, so I agonized over how to answer that. I eventually answered yes.


 I hated that question because I despised my biological mother. Unfortunately, there's no bubble to tick on the MMPI that says, "mommy was an abusive alcoholic", so I finally answered yes - because I know that's what they consider "normal". Pffttt.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> Holy shit..........talk about a minefield.


See? I bet this whole time you were really thinking, "Geez, Cowboy must be a DUNCE. Can't even answer a few questions right and get a good score..."


----------



## Guest

adroitcuffs said:


> I hated that question because I despised my biological mother. Unfortunately, there's no bubble to tick on the MMPI that says, "mommy was an abusive alcoholic", so I finally answered yes - because I know that's what they consider "normal". Pffttt.


My rationale, which was never challenged by the psychologist, was that I "loved" my mother, up until the time that she died.

When I took the MMPI-2, after my mother had died, I answered that question "Yes", which was also never challenged.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> See? I bet this whole time you were really thinking, "Geez, Cowboy must be a DUNCE. Can't even answer a few questions right and get a good score..."


 Nah, we don't doubt your ability to answer questions. Perhaps they took points off 'cause you tried to sing your answers...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

adroitcuffs said:


> Nah, we don't doubt your ability to answer questions. Perhaps they took points off 'cause you tried to sing your answers...


...but they sound so much better in G minor.


----------



## grn3charlie

sean37 said:


> I answered honestly but in looking back I guess I thought the questions through too much in 2000. Example questioning being "Do you like to work with the door closed"? 1. That could be seen as anti-social; or 2. That could be seen as wanting to stay focused. There were alot of question like that in which thought there were no correct answer so used "in between". End of the day, dont think the questions through too much and just be honest.


That's the problem that I see with this kind of question. Everyone's answer comes from their own life experience/viewpoint not from some robotic catagorization of your answer. I believe that you should have the opportunity to qualify your answer at the time of the question (not _if _you get the shot at the psycologist because your answer was marked "right"). Way too fucking black and white. It has no fucking business on the exam itself.



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...but they sound so much better in G minor.


No falceto?


----------



## RZero

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...but they sound so much better in G minor.


There's your problem right there. It should be D minor--the saddest of all keys


----------



## grn3charlie

S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y Night
S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y Night
S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y Night


----------



## Macop

SIG1 said:


> I got a 95% on 2011 civil service exam and answered all strongly agree/disagree on the personality portion of the exam. Looking to see how others answered these question and how they scored. suggestions welcome...


I though they went back to the old style, christ, like Delata said it was a hell of a lot easier, 100 questions. Of course I didnt take the test quite as looooooong ago as Delta did.


----------



## Hush

No banding, but still "work style and personality" section.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> No banding, but still "work style and personality" section.


Taking a class on it prior to the exam. This is really my last go-around at this, not because I'm fed up with testing but because after this next exam I'll age out. A specific focus on the work style and life experience portion of exam will be emphasized.


----------



## Hush

A class? Oh do share!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> A class? Oh do share!


NOPE! Less competition the better...


----------



## Hush

Well then, ill just keep Www.lemonparty.org all to myself.


----------



## Macop

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Taking a class on it prior to the exam. This is really my last go-around at this, not because I'm fed up with testing but because after this next exam I'll age out. A specific focus on the work style and life experience portion of exam will be emphasized.


Even if you dont get it this exam, there is always non CS and other states, good luck!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> Well then, ill just keep Www.lemonparty.org all to myself.


PM's...


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Taking a class on it prior to the exam. This is really my last go-around at this, not because I'm fed up with testing but because after this next exam I'll age out.


You'll only age out for certain CS departments. My job doesn't have an age limit, nor do many other CS PD's.

Be sure to make one of your non-resident picks that department we discussed several times. They hire P/I's, which is a foot into the door of CS.


----------



## Hush

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> PM's...


Roger that! Uh...DON'T click the link.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Roger that! Uh...DON'T click the link.


Too late, fucker.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> You'll only age out for certain CS departments. My job doesn't have an age limit, nor do many other CS PD's.
> 
> Be sure to make one of your non-resident picks that department we discussed several times. They hire P/I's, which is a foot into the door of CS.


Received.

WQ still HMFIC?


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Received.
> 
> WQ still HMFIC?


Indeed.


----------



## Killjoy

I think when I took the test, there were only a few questions pertaining to personality. Of course, once I got over that barrier and started doing the background, I had to take the MMPI which was, as others stated, a barrel of laughs. Guys in my group who scored out of the norm for the MMPI had to get interviewed by a head shrinker (I did not). One guy I knew was dropped from the selection process after his shrink interview.


----------



## SIG1

Delta784 said:


> You'll only age out for certain CS departments. My job doesn't have an age limit, nor do many other CS PD's.
> 
> Be sure to make one of your non-resident picks that department we discussed several times. They hire P/I's, which is a foot into the door of CS.


no more picking other towns you can only take the test for the town you reside in. Departments that do not have a large enough list are given the "master list" of everyone that took the exam.


----------



## Guest

Killjoy said:


> I think when I took the test, there were only a few questions pertaining to personality. Of course, once I got over that barrier and started doing the background, I had to take the MMPI which was, as others stated, a barrel of laughs. Guys in my group who scored out of the norm for the MMPI had to get interviewed by a head shrinker (I did not). One guy I knew was dropped from the selection process after his shrink interview.


Back when I was hired, we all had to have an interview with the psychologist, which was a 30-minute exercise of him trying to bait me into saying something inflammatory/inappropriate.

I went through it twice, and the shrink who did my last one ended up being a guest lecturer for one of my classes. Now I know all the tricks/traps/pitfalls, not that I'll likely ever go through it again.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> Now I know all the tricks/traps/pitfalls, not that I'll likely ever go through it again.


Cue the incoming PM's to Delta from aspiring hopefuls with this statement.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> Cue the incoming PM's to Delta from aspiring hopefuls with this statement.


It's not rocket science....the last fight you were in was with a bully in grade school who attacked you first, your favorite animal is a dog because they love unconditionally & don't discriminate, you want to be a police officer because it offers the most opportunities to help people through law enforcement, medical aid, & other means, and while you realize that physical force is a part of the job, it's always the last resort.

When you draw the picture of yourself, make sure you're smiling, you draw the ears & nose, and you're fully clothed. When drawing the picture of a bicycle, make sure you include the spokes, the pedals, and the chain.

You're welcome (to the hopefuls), although if you are suspect, you won't make it past the MMPI, which as crazy as it seems, has a very high degree of validity and reliability in screening crazies.


----------



## Dan Stark

Not sure how I made it through.


----------



## wryman

Delta784 said:


> You'll only age out for certain CS departments. My job doesn't have an age limit, nor do many other CS PD's.
> 
> Be sure to make one of your non-resident picks that department we discussed several times. They hire P/I's, which is a foot into the door of CS.


That selection is gone too! Now its residency only!


----------



## Macop

wryman said:


> That selection is gone too! Now its residency only!


its sickening how restrictive and arcaic Civil Circus has become. It should be restructured to the 10th degree! 
Interestly I just read this on the Civil Circus website, NON CS?

"This examination is being held to establish an eligible list from which to fill Police Officer vacancies in civil service cities and towns, and MBTA Transit Police. *This eligible list may also be used to fill Police Officer vacancies in non-civil service jurisdictions*. This examination is also being held to establish an eligible list from which to fill non-civil service Trooper vacancies in the Massachusetts Department of State Police. Applicants will have the option to have their exam results apply to: 1.) both Police Officer and Trooper eligible lists; or 2.) the Police Officer eligible list only. Please note that this posting includes information specific to the positions of Police Officer and Trooper; please read carefully as the requirements for these positions may differ."


----------



## SinePari

I wish I had a Charlie Card or a pre-paid card with all of my 500+ answers to swipe for the number of times I had to take the MMPI in the military. I mean jeesh, all that just to be a cook.


----------



## Goose

When I did the psychological exam portion of the first banded civil circus test (2007?) and later on the MMPI as part of a hiring process, I screwed myself up pretty good by getting pissed that the test was taking so long so I wasn't consistent in my answers. The last thing I wanted to do was answer 300-whatever questions after spending over 2 hours on the actual civil service portion of the exam

Hell, my mood was changing just taking the thing, and I'm fairly certain that isn't taken into account. I was bullshit when I took the one for the hiring process because they dumped the 580ish question MMPI on me, and then when I was done I found another personality test in the folder that I was supposed to take too - and I was already late for work...and I hated my job, and I knew more than my boss, and I knew more than most people I encountered every day.

Gotta love retail.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> Hell, my mood was changing just taking the thing, and I'm fairly certain that isn't taken into account. I was bullshit when I took the one for the hiring process because they dumped the 580ish question MMPI on me, and then when I was done I found another personality test in the folder that I was supposed to take too - and I was already late for work...and I hated my job, and I knew more than my boss, and I knew more than most people I encountered every day.
> 
> Gotta love retail.


That's called "a clue"


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> When I did the psychological exam portion of the first banded civil circus test (2007?) and later on the MMPI as part of a hiring process, I screwed myself up pretty good by getting pissed that the test was taking so long so I wasn't consistent in my answers. The last thing I wanted to do was answer 300-whatever questions after spending over 2 hours on the actual civil service portion of the exam
> 
> Hell, my mood was changing just taking the thing, and I'm fairly certain that isn't taken into account. I was bullshit when I took the one for the hiring process because they dumped the 580ish question MMPI on me, and then when I was done I found another personality test in the folder that I was supposed to take too - and I was already late for work...and I hated my job, and I knew more than my boss, and I knew more than most people I encountered every day.
> 
> Gotta love retail.


The first time I took the MMPI, I was working a security job where the security director was a retired Boston PD Detective. He gave me the night off before the test, and the night of the test, since I was working midnights, to make sure I was well-rested.

When I took the MMPI-2 for my current job, I just banged-in sick the night before.


----------



## Hush

I dated a psych major, she gave me the MMPI (for my benefit) and the result package that breaks down how you score. We didn't break up IMMEDIATELY afterwards, so I'm guessing it wasn't full of flags. Nice to get the feedback unadulterated.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> I dated a psych major, she gave me the MMPI (for my benefit) and the result package that breaks down how you score. We didn't break up IMMEDIATELY afterwards, so I'm guessing it wasn't full of flags. Nice to get the feedback unadulterated.


You can take it online and see what you flag. I learned to say I would sneak into the movie, otherwise I flag the lie portion which allegedly weeds out those who try to BS the test. No, I have never nor will sneak into a movie.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Truck

I'd like to compare results of my entrance personality test to my exit one 30 + years later. I'm pretty sure i'd fail the later.


----------



## Guest

Truck said:


> I'd like to compare results of my entrance personality test to my exit one 30 + years later. I'm pretty sure i'd fail the later.


Eih, you had thirty years of experience to help you BS your way through everything, including the MMPI. You'd be fine unless you were taking it while on a poly


----------



## Goose

I loved all the "social" questions about going out to the movies...I haven't gone out to the movies in years since I'm married, I'm cheap, and I have Netflix.

Where's the personality assessment for THAT?


----------



## Guest

Truck said:


> I'd like to compare results of my entrance personality test to my exit one 30 + years later. I'm pretty sure i'd fail the later.


I had been a cop for 6 years when I took the MMPI-2 for my current job. The psychologist told me to put "P.O." on the top of my form, because he would look at the data differently, considering I was already a cop.


----------



## SinePari

When I was in cook training for the military there were fill in the blanks, in addition to the MMPI. One question read: "I wish my father was __________" I wrote, "airborne, too." Then I got flagged and had the *extra* interview before moving on. No sense of humor I guess.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> When I was in cook training for the military there were fill in the blanks, in addition to the MMPI. One question read: "I wish my father was __________" I wrote, "airborne, too." Then I got flagged and had the *extra* interview before moving on. No sense of humor I guess.


My background for my current job was the equivalent of mental colonoscopy, thanks to a couple of high-profile firings the couple of years prior, including one former cop who was fired for offering the female clerk at a Fotomat (yeah, I just dated myself) $20 to watch him masturbate.

After discussing the results of an hour-long phone call my B/I had with a former girlfriend who moved back to Australia, I mentioned something about how thorough the process was. He mentioned the Fotomat incident, and how they clamped down on the background process.

I said "Yeah, what an idiot. Everyone knows you have to offer at least $50 for that".

Crickets.

As you said, no sense of humor.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> My background for my current job was the equivalent of mental colonoscopy, thanks to a couple of high-profile firings the couple of years prior, including one former cop who was fired for offering the female clerk at a Fotomat (yeah, I just dated myself) $20 to watch him masturbate.
> 
> After discussing the results of an hour-long phone call my B/I had with a former girlfriend who moved back to Australia, I mentioned something about how thorough the process was. He mentioned the Fotomat incident, and how they clamped down on the background process.
> 
> I said "Yeah, what an idiot. Everyone knows you have to offer at least $50 for that".
> 
> Crickets.
> 
> As you said, no sense of humor.


Like she'd never seen that while developing others' pictures.


----------

